# This is what happens when your IN MY WAY!!



## Fiafighterdude

This is what happens when your IN MY WAY!!
Also
This is this is how we do it in Friendship Maine (Friendship Powah!!!)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!this is a junk car out back of my grandfathers hardware store it broken down so the only place that car would go is to the junk yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tom_mccauley

NOT a good way to make friends at Plowsite, un-professional. Albeit there are some people who desperately need thier cars burried just because it is soooooo funny to watch them dig themselves out!!!!!! (perhaps you could loan them a shovel!)


----------



## Fiafighterdude

*this is a junk car out back*

thats a junk car out boack of my grandfathers hardware store it broken down so the only place that car would go is to the junk yard


----------



## tom_mccauley

Well, in the spring when it thaws out you might be able to get it there!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

i hope so its in the way when i plow and when i mow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I do the same thing in the parkign lots i do. I will push the snow against the front and sides.


----------



## exmark1

We plow around everything! That is very bad for business...how would you feel if that was your car? Junk or not as a professional you should have more sense then to be doing that to someone else property, the only way it would be acceptable if it was your car!


----------



## WingPlow

Fiafighterdude;485564 said:


> i hope so its in the way when i plow and when i mow


you mean that big pile you've got there now ISNT in your way ???

seems as though if it were going to the junkyard, it would have been easier to have it towed first...IMO


----------



## fireball

roll the windows down, push the snow in, haul to junkyard, problem solved


----------



## Nascar Fan

Fiafighterdude;485544 said:


> This is what happens when your IN MY WAY!!
> Also
> This is this is how we do it in Friendship Maine (Friendship Powah!!!)
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!this is a junk car out back of my grandfathers hardware store it broken down so the only place that car would go is to the junk yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why is it junk? whats wrong with it??I need a cheap car for my 1 step daughter.........


----------



## JD Dave

Guys give hime a break, he's young having fun at his granfather's store. His GF most likely gave him the OK, so no big deal.


----------



## Fiafighterdude

*wtf*



exmark1;485821 said:


> We plow around everything! That is very bad for business...how would you feel if that was your car? Junk or not as a professional you should have more sense then to be doing that to someone else property, the only way it would be acceptable if it was your car!


ALRIGHT LISTIN UP GUYS THIS IS A JUNK CAR THAT NO ONE USE'S
the only place this car is going is to the junk yard (i dont do this to paying customers)


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So that means that if YOU dont pay me i have all the right in the world to do that to your car. I think that you would be very pissed off at me for that. And i also hope that you put one dent or mark on that car and that the owner sues you for all that you have, that is just one other child being himself. NOT called for at all, and a nother thing, dont you think that it brings the bar down for everyone on this site. I also hope that one of you clients see's that and drops you for it.


----------



## EGLC

Guys are you reading his replies??? Holy ****, you guys are acting like a bunch of little school girls.


----------



## Dailylc

Junk Car or not. It just gives a bad image. If the car is junk why has it not been sent to the junkyard? it sounds like it hyas been there a long time if you were mowing around it. I guess you also blow grass clippings all over it too.

James


----------



## fireball

no grass clippings, car already full of snow


----------



## Fiafighterdude

*omg*

the car is junk it is being used for parts thats why it still where it is and i would never do this to any one i posted this only as a joke all why is every one being so !!!inmature!!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

Dailylc;487046 said:


> Junk Car or not. It just gives a bad image. If the car is junk why has it not been sent to the junkyard? it sounds like it hyas been there a long time if you were mowing around it. I guess you also blow grass clippings all over it too.
> 
> James


the car is being used for parts thats why its still where it is


----------



## Fiafighterdude

EGLC;487037 said:


> Guys are you reading his replies??? Holy ****, you guys are acting like a bunch of little school girls.


Thank you EGLC


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I think it is funny. Everyone is just getting pissy because they aint gettin no snow and getting home sick, lol. They are right you dont do it to paying people but if it is a pile of crap that you have been using for parts, why not??? I have had a few hoopdies and done wayyy wayyyy worse to them and mostly didnt involve a truck, lol. It gave me a chuckle and I aint gonna pee in your cheerios over it either


----------



## Fiafighterdude

R&R Yard Design;486988 said:


> So that means that if YOU dont pay me i have all the right in the world to do that to your car. I think that you would be very pissed off at me for that. And i also hope that you put one dent or mark on that car and that the owner sues you for all that you have, that is just one other child being himself. NOT called for at all, and a nother thing, dont you think that it brings the bar down for everyone on this site. I also hope that one of you clients see's that and drops you for it.


no i would never do this to any one NEVER!!!!!! and all of you guys and business owners are acting very inmature


----------



## Fiafighterdude

Sydenstricker Landscaping;487091 said:


> I think it is funny. Everyone is just getting pissy because they aint gettin no snow and getting home sick, lol. They are right you dont do it to paying people but if it is a pile of crap that you have been using for parts, why not??? I have had a few hoopdies and done wayyy wayyyy worse to them and mostly didnt involve a truck, lol. It gave me a chuckle and I aint gonna pee in your cheerios over it either


thank you Sydenstricker landscaping


----------



## wirenut

im guilty...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i could see myself doing that to a car left in a parking lot depending on how tired, and upset i was.


----------



## 04superduty

wow, i think some people on here need some midol or snow or even both. 
he said its a junk car, most likely his or someone in his family. they dont care about it and after all the usefull parts are removed it will be taken to the scrap yard. 
nice job burying the car, need to get the pile bigger though, you can still tell its a car in it.


----------



## tom_mccauley

04superduty;487315 said:


> *wow, i think some people on here need some midol *or snow or even both.
> he said its a junk car, most likely his or someone in his family. they dont care about it and after all the usefull parts are removed it will be taken to the scrap yard.
> nice job burying the car, need to get the pile bigger though, you can still tell its a car in it.


I hope this thread isn't turning into an estrogen ocean! TOOOO much of that at home!


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Fiafighterdude, I know you put this thread as a joke! but if I were you, I would purposely pile more snow on that car & post more pics to see how many more crybabies whine on this thread!! Theyre all a bunch of young sensitive whiners.


----------



## tom_mccauley

Some people have no sense of humor!


----------



## tls22

WOW it was a joke, relax on this kid! A junk car behind his grandfathers shop, not like a Lexus behind the shop! I thought it was great, pile more snow on it next time! Then post a thread saying this is what i did to a paying customer! See what kind of chaos that causes!


----------



## tom_mccauley

Quick! Tito, bring me a tissue!


----------



## MnM

I agree. backoff. And the guy who said Like a little girl. there better not be one dent or Ill sue you, is a fairy. Whats it to you? You just worry about you over there in Illinois...................Man that was the first thing I read when I got up and all I can think about is how much of a whinner R&R is....Duh


----------



## DirtyJerzey

ding ding ding.....


----------



## JD Dave

DirtyJerzey;487626 said:


> ding ding ding.....


That's what I was thinking!! LOL


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm not whinning at all i just saying that it does not matter if it is a new car thats was worth 60,000 or a car that is only worth 10 bucks, it not yours and you have no right to touch it. Now im not saying that i have not done something like this, trust me i would love to, but i would never let the snow touch the car like that. Now i have pilled snow around it as where you would have to climb over the snow to get to the car, you could in it with no problem but you would not be driving it anywhere. The snow that you move belongs to you, and it doesn't matter if someone says to bury it. Trust me i have seen it happen with i big company up here, what they did was the same thing, they thought it was a junk car, but a huge pile of snow on it. The guy was over seas for the winter, he told the mang. company about what was going on and they said that it was fine to leave it there for the month and a half that he had to be gone. Well the snow guys stacked all the snow on this car that was in the middle of the lot, not being in any way what so ever. It dented the doors the roof, put scratches all over the car, and so forth. Well the guy comes back form out of town, goes to get his car sees all the damage, calls the cops they come out to look at it. He informs them that he had an okay to leave the car there, the cops see all the crap around the car left over from the snow, end up writing a report for him, he calls the company tells them that they need to repair it, they tell him tough crap and it not there doing. Well he takes them to court and the judge ends up going with the guy agianst the snow company. Makes the fine for over 100,000 dollars for all of him loss. And the company ended up folding and shut there doors because there insurance company would not pay for it. I am just stating a fact that you might just want to watch what you end up doing.


----------



## JD Dave

R&R Yard Design;487677 said:


> I'm not whinning at all i just saying that it does not matter if it is a new car thats was worth 60,000 or a car that is only worth 10 bucks, it not yours and you have no right to touch it. Now im not saying that i have not done something like this, trust me i would love to, but i would never let the snow touch the car like that. Now i have pilled snow around it as where you would have to climb over the snow to get to the car, you could in it with no problem but you would not be driving it anywhere. The snow that you move belongs to you, and it doesn't matter if someone says to bury it. Trust me i have seen it happen with i big company up here, what they did was the same thing, they thought it was a junk car, but a huge pile of snow on it. The guy was over seas for the winter, he told the mang. company about what was going on and they said that it was fine to leave it there for the month and a half that he had to be gone. Well the snow guys stacked all the snow on this car that was in the middle of the lot, not being in any way what so ever. It dented the doors the roof, put scratches all over the car, and so forth. Well the guy comes back form out of town, goes to get his car sees all the damage, calls the cops they come out to look at it. He informs them that he had an okay to leave the car there, the cops see all the crap around the car left over from the snow, end up writing a report for him, he calls the company tells them that they need to repair it, they tell him tough crap and it not there doing. Well he takes them to court and the judge ends up going with the guy agianst the snow company. Makes the fine for over 100,000 dollars for all of him loss. And the company ended up folding and shut there doors because there insurance company would not pay for it. I am just stating a fact that you might just want to watch what you end up doing.


His grandfather owns the place, private property.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any place you or i plow is going to be private no matter what even if you own it


----------



## Pushin_On

*I would.*

I would do that to a non payer, in a heartbeat. And i really dont think it sends a bad message. If ya read the whole post.


----------



## Yaz

Come on guys you know you all wanted to do this to some jerk. LOL..


With out knowing all the circumstances I will refrain from posting a serious comment.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yaz;487691 said:


> Come on guys you know you all wanted to do this to some jerk. LOL..
> 
> With out knowing all the circumstances I will refrain from posting a serious comment.


You better beleve i would do it if there was a way not to get busted for it


----------



## tkrepairs

*so would this be a bad thing??*

so theres a car underneath all of the snow...... yes, there is a car. you used to be able to see the antenna or a side view mirror, but after the 11" we got yesterday its totally gone. 6-10 more this friday wont help it any. all of the snow from the roof of the building pummels the roof of the car. snow plowed from behind the building blocks it in from the back. parked trailers blocked it from the front. and plowing from the side blocks it in. so its stuck there for the season, unless the owner buys a shovel and a few energy drinks


----------



## PORTER 05

why doesnt everyone chill--its a junker

sorry but i was at my parents house and they have a junk car up there that is waiting to go to the scrap yard in the spring and i push snow right into it and try to move it with the plow and screw around with it 2---read the posts before you rag on people here..


----------



## Idealtim

If I was plowing with the kubota with that junk car in the way it would be going to the scrap yard in chunks. Why would I care if I damaged a piece of trash? Never plowed in a car or drive before though.


And to those claiming this appears unprofessional, wish you could see what some of the clowns in my town do.


----------



## Fiafighterdude

creativedesigns;487478 said:


> Hey Fiafighterdude, I know you put this thread as a joke! but if I were you, I would purposely pile more snow on that car & post more pics to see how many more crybabies whine on this thread!! Theyre all a bunch of young sensitive whiners.


i will when i get a chance


----------



## Fiafighterdude

R&R Yard Design;487677 said:


> I'm not whinning at all i just saying that it does not matter if it is a new car thats was worth 60,000 or a car that is only worth 10 bucks, it not yours and you have no right to touch it. Now im not saying that i have not done something like this, trust me i would love to, but i would never let the snow touch the car like that. Now i have pilled snow around it as where you would have to climb over the snow to get to the car, you could in it with no problem but you would not be driving it anywhere. The snow that you move belongs to you, and it doesn't matter if someone says to bury it. Trust me i have seen it happen with i big company up here, what they did was the same thing, they thought it was a junk car, but a huge pile of snow on it. The guy was over seas for the winter, he told the mang. company about what was going on and they said that it was fine to leave it there for the month and a half that he had to be gone. Well the snow guys stacked all the snow on this car that was in the middle of the lot, not being in any way what so ever. It dented the doors the roof, put scratches all over the car, and so forth. Well the guy comes back form out of town, goes to get his car sees all the damage, calls the cops they come out to look at it. He informs them that he had an okay to leave the car there, the cops see all the crap around the car left over from the snow, end up writing a report for him, he calls the company tells them that they need to repair it, they tell him tough crap and it not there doing. Well he takes them to court and the judge ends up going with the guy agianst the snow company. Makes the fine for over 100,000 dollars for all of him loss. And the company ended up folding and shut there doors because there insurance company would not pay for it. I am just stating a fact that you might just want to watch what you end up doing.


alright man take a chill pill and you wrote (it not yours and you have no right to touch it)
it is my grand fathers and i have all the right in the world to pile snow on it according to him i have been reading this artical to my grand father and some friends and they say every one is acting like children.


----------



## Fiafighterdude

tkrepairs;487709 said:


> so theres a car underneath all of the snow...... yes, there is a car. you used to be able to see the antenna or a side view mirror, but after the 11" we got yesterday its totally gone. 6-10 more this friday wont help it any. all of the snow from the roof of the building pummels the roof of the car. snow plowed from behind the building blocks it in from the back. parked trailers blocked it from the front. and plowing from the side blocks it in. so its stuck there for the season, unless the owner buys a shovel and a few energy drinks


yes yes yes thank you !!!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

*thanks*



tkrepairs;487709 said:


> so theres a car underneath all of the snow...... yes, there is a car. you used to be able to see the antenna or a side view mirror, but after the 11" we got yesterday its totally gone. 6-10 more this friday wont help it any. all of the snow from the roof of the building pummels the roof of the car. snow plowed from behind the building blocks it in from the back. parked trailers blocked it from the front. and plowing from the side blocks it in. so its stuck there for the season, unless the owner buys a shovel and a few energy drinks


yes yes yes thank you !!!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

JD Dave;487681 said:


> His grandfather owns the place, private property.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EXACTLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

thanks to all the guys who are acting mature!!!


----------



## wishin4snoww

WOW R&R you got an Imagination, do you have any more fairy tails with some more exaggeration for us ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

wishin4snoww;487864 said:


> WOW R&R you got an Imagination, do you have any more fairy tails with some more exaggeration for us ?


Do you even know what you are talking about, i dont think so. I told every one that because i know the company that it happened to, i ended up getting 10 of his contracts for that reason. Plus i bought a lot of stuff from him when he had to close shop. Its no joke around here, if the ins. thanks that you did it with thought they will not cover it. Now thats what i mean. by no way am i trying to be a jerk about anything, just putting out a fact of life.


----------



## wishin4snoww

Dont worry about those guys.



Fiafighterdude;487830 said:


> thanks to all the guys who are acting mature!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Look my friend, I am not here to make enemy's at all. I was just telling him what it is like down here. People here will try to sue you if salt from the spreader hits their cars. It is not me, it's just the world, everyone wants to sue everyone. But i do think that we are getting off track here.


----------



## PITCH

R&R Yard Design;487890 said:


> Look my friend, I am not here to make enemy's at all. I was just telling him what it is like down here. People here will try to sue you if salt from the spreader hits their cars. It is not me, it's just the world, everyone wants to sue everyone. But i do think that we are getting off track here.


DO YOU THINK???


----------



## Fiafighterdude

......................................................


----------



## Fiafighterdude

R&R Yard Design;487890 said:


> Look my friend, I am not here to make enemy's at all. I was just telling him what it is like down here. People here will try to sue you if salt from the spreader hits their cars. It is not me, it's just the world, everyone wants to sue everyone. But i do think that we are getting off track here.


cool down man your geting to worked up over this all it is is a joke so chill and yes your geting way of track


----------



## Fiafighterdude

wishin4snoww;487874 said:


> Dont worry about those guys.


i wont worry about them


----------



## mnormington

EGLC;487037 said:


> Guys are you reading his replies??? Holy ****, you guys are acting like a bunch of little school girls.


DITTO!!! I'm usually the one giving people crap about burying cars, but it's a junker and noone cares about it. Why's everybody getting their panties in a bunch over this?


----------



## Fiafighterdude

wishin4snoww;487864 said:


> WOW R&R you got an Imagination, do you have any more fairy tails with some more exaggeration for us ?


 !!!! LOL !!!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

mnormington;488079 said:


> DITTO!!! I'm usually the one giving people crap about burying cars, but it's a junker and noone cares about it. Why's everybody getting their panties in a bunch over this?


 i know its abousolutly crazy


----------



## creativedesigns

Fiafighterdude's gonna sue R&R for all the negative headaches on this thread!!! hahaha:yow!:


----------



## Fiafighterdude

creativedesigns;488112 said:


> Fiafighterdude's gonna sue R&R for all the negative headaches on this thread!!! hahaha:yow!:


thats a good idea i have a very good friend who happends to be a damn good lawyer but i wouldnt do that beacuse im a nice guy (sometimes lol)


----------



## cameo89

Why dont ya have your grandpa sign over the title to you, then it will be YOUR BIG pile of snow with YOUR CAR under it! problem solved


Good luck with all to come

Yon


----------



## Fiafighterdude

cameo89;488148 said:


> Why dont ya have your grandpa sign over the title to you, then it will be YOUR BIG pile of snow with YOUR CAR under it! problem solved
> 
> Good luck with all to come
> 
> Yon


 LOL i should i just might do that


----------



## KINNCO

*YOUR LUCKY TO GET TO DO THAT......FOR FUN
WE ALL DREAM OF DOING IT FOR REAL*


----------



## Fiafighterdude

Killer;488160 said:


> *YOUR LUCKY TO GET TO DO THAT......FOR FUN
> WE ALL DREAM OF DOING IT FOR REAL*


 LOL i guess so


----------



## tls22

tls22;487486 said:


> WOW it was a joke, relax on this kid! A junk car behind his grandfathers shop, not like a Lexus behind the shop! I thought it was great, pile more snow on it next time! Then post a thread saying this is what i did to a paying customer! See what kind of chaos that causes!


Alright i said my peace on pg two of this thread....but lets all relax on R & R he is just looking at it on a business aspect ! I think we all are cranky do to the lack of snow! R & R is a good guy, he was just giving his 2 cents! The next time i want to see this car is in the summer when the snow melts! Mound that snow on top of that car!


----------



## creativedesigns

A lack of snow??? WOW, here in Ottawa, Ontario we are all hating the snow now!! In dec we got 175cm of snow alone! Now up to date in January our total is 220cm!! Were almost at the contract accumulation limit (of 254cm) then we bill by the hour.


----------



## tom_mccauley

Hey Fiafighterdude, Ive got an idea! why don't you invite P.S. members to come down for your next Push and we can all bury it together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## tls22

creativedesigns;488353 said:


> A lack of snow??? WOW, here in Ottawa, Ontario we are all hating the snow now!! In dec we got 175cm of snow alone! Now up to date in January our total is 220cm!! Were almost at the contract accumulation limit (of 254cm) then we bill by the hour.


Yeah in NJ we are all hating rain drops, or mabey it just does not snow here anymore! And somebody forgot to tell me!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

tom_mccauley;488358 said:


> Hey Fiafighterdude, Ive got an idea! why don't you invite P.S. members to come down for your next Push and we can all bury it together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


hell yeah im all for it


----------



## Fiafighterdude

tls22;488360 said:


> Yeah in NJ we are all hating rain drops, or mabey it just does not snow here anymore! And somebody forgot to tell me!


were might get rain here in midcoast maine friday it will take all my beautiful snow away


----------



## tkrepairs

Fiafighterdude;488135 said:


> thats a good idea i have a very good friend who happends to be a damn good lawyer but i wouldnt do that beacuse im a nice guy (sometimes lol)


well thats a good backup plan if you get sued for burying the car :yow!: lol, then again you'd be opening up a whole new can of worms for the ******** lawmakers xysport. "online harassment laws" i can see it already


----------



## tkrepairs

maybe burying cars is a maine thing???? i see you're rather north of here...


----------



## creativedesigns

Round 2....Ding Ding Ding!!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

tkrepairs;488511 said:


> maybe burying cars is a maine thing???? i see you're rather north of here...


i guess it is


----------



## Fiafighterdude

creativedesigns;488532 said:


> Round 2....Ding Ding Ding!!!


LOL.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Instead of like acting like a kid, have the vehicle towed to the junk yard.

Your a firefighter too.. lead by exampel.


----------



## PORTER 05

ya lead by example ----take a coulpe of bats to that thing and beat it to hell , id love to do that to a old junker, wouldnt it be fun!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

PORTER 05;488594 said:


> ya lead by example ----take a coulpe of bats to that thing and beat it to hell , id love to do that to a old junker, wouldnt it be fun!


GOOD IDEA!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

SnoFarmer;488586 said:


> Instead of like acting like a kid, have the vehicle towed to the junk yard.
> 
> Your a firefighter too.. lead by exampel.


 Some times it fun to act like a kid but its also a good way to take out your anger

And yes im a Firefighter


----------



## Winter Land Man

MnM;487597 said:


> .Man that was the first thing I read when I got up and all I can think about is how much of a whinner R&R is....Duh


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## GatorDL55

I would take a ball peen hammer to the window and then push the snow in the car. Teach them not to leave their junkers parked around.


----------



## merrimacmill

GatorDL55;491032 said:


> I would take a ball peen hammer to the window and then push the snow in the car. Teach them not to leave their junkers parked around.


LOL, thats great. I've been watching this thread, and I think the whole thing is a little rediclous. As stated many times already, it was just a junk car and he was just having some fun. AND the title is obvesuly A JOKE. there is no need to get all worked up over it.


----------



## KATTRANSPORT

I think im going to go out and burry the first car I see in a handicap spot , Im also going to take pictures of the old lady looking for her car. then im going to post the pictures on here and start a huge uproar. This should be fun........but wait... problem. No snow. ! God some of you guys are ruthless. Im no teenager but where any of you YOUNG or did you all come out tighwads.


----------



## KelleyZP

tls22;488360 said:


> Yeah in NJ we are all hating rain drops, or mabey it just does not snow here anymore! And somebody forgot to tell me!


yea- i think someone forgot to tell me that too- i am thinking about selling the plow and putting a squeege on the truck instead...


----------



## KATTRANSPORT

KelleyZP;491160 said:


> yea- i think someone forgot to tell me that too- i am thinking about selling the plow and putting a squeege on the truck instead...


I still have faith that its comming


----------



## Fiafighterdude

GatorDL55;491032 said:


> I would take a ball peen hammer to the window and then push the snow in the car. Teach them not to leave their junkers parked around.


 im geting all kinds of good ideas lol i think i like yours the best


----------



## Fiafighterdude

merrimacmill;491064 said:


> LOL, thats great. I've been watching this thread, and I think the whole thing is a little rediclous. As stated many times already, it was just a junk car and he was just having some fun. AND the title is obvesuly A JOKE. there is no need to get all worked up over it.


 i know its crazy


----------



## Fiafighterdude

KATTRANSPORT;491096 said:


> I think im going to go out and burry the first car I see in a handicap spot , Im also going to take pictures of the old lady looking for her car. then im going to post the pictures on here and start a huge uproar. This should be fun........but wait... problem. No snow. ! God some of you guys are ruthless. Im no teenager but where any of you YOUNG or did you all come out tighwads.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

KelleyZP;491160 said:


> yea- i think someone forgot to tell me that too- i am thinking about selling the plow and putting a squeege on the truck instead...


where i am we got like 6" of snoww and today it rained all the beautiful snow away


----------



## billet-boy

Sydenstricker Landscaping;487091 said:


> I think it is funny. Everyone is just getting pissy because they aint gettin no snow and getting home sick, lol. They are right you dont do it to paying people but if it is a pile of crap that you have been using for parts, why not??? I have had a few hoopdies and done wayyy wayyyy worse to them and mostly didnt involve a truck, lol. It gave me a chuckle and I aint gonna pee in your cheerios over it either


I thinks it is funny 
it is an old junk car for parts


----------



## prizeprop

Fiafighterdude;485559 said:


> thats a junk car out boack of my grandfathers hardware store it broken down so the only place that car would go is to the junk yard


Good thing you did'nt cross a public street with a load of snow on your blade to bury that car, you would of really got strung up by some of these guys posting.


----------



## Fiafighterdude

prizeprop;492133 said:


> Good thing you did'nt cross a public street with a load of snow on your blade to bury that car, you would of really got strung up by some of these guys posting.


 LOL .........


----------



## yancy

heck it is junk and on their property. I wait until scrap prices get high to hull in my scrap usually consisting of several cars and trucks. Ive got a great idea to do with that car. when we get one to scrap that still runs or will move on its own, we take it out and jump it over something. just did it to a 1990 buick got 2ft of air and flew about 15ft before we landed broke 1 rear strut and 2 tires what a blast. or use it for target practice great to blow off anger from people not understanding this thread.


----------



## WisEd

The price for scrap autos is high.... it's at $170 a ton


----------



## g.moore

I get people all the time in cars who can't pull our hill and just park on the side (15' wide road) which I plow for free, rather than burying them I just chain up all 4's on the the ram and drive by them with the blade UP. Then instead of just digging out their car they have to dig out 500' of road too in order to get out. A couple have figured it out.
I would love to see someone do that to some of the moron's out here with a GOOD car.


----------



## Burkartsplow

This thread needs to DIE..


----------



## Dissociative

ok...i got to page 2 and gave the frik up....this is crazy...

days of our lives...all my children...young and the restless...your all a bunch of wemon...

AND I SAY...GOOD JOB!!!! BURY THAT POS!!!! BURY IT GOOD!!! CUZ I READ YOUR POST....

but i gave up on the other retards after 2 pages...not worth the other 3


----------



## tls22

tls22;488349 said:


> Alright i said my peace on pg two of this thread....but lets all relax on R & R he is just looking at it on a business aspect ! I think we all are cranky do to the lack of snow! R & R is a good guy, he was just giving his 2 cents! The next time i want to see this car is in the summer when the snow melts! Mound that snow on top of that car!


i stuck up for this guy, does it get me anything?


----------



## JD Dave

Burkartsplow;498095 said:


> This thread needs to DIE..


Exactly, stick a fork in it, it's done!!


----------



## SnowMP

*Tough Ice-cycles!*

If the car is there because they want it there. What business is it of anybody Else's? Who cares who see's it. They can stick it where the sun don't shine!


----------



## Fiafighterdude

it gone we had it towed off so stop crying


----------



## toby4492

<a href="http://www.myhotcomments.com/graphics/8816">


----------



## SnoFarmer

We'll miss you....


----------



## merrimacmill

Oh well. Atleast people won't feel the need to bit** at you anymore lol.


----------

